# Word for today - Glebe.



## Capt Lightning (Jul 16, 2015)

Glebe - an area of land attached to a church to provide food & income for the parish minister.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 16, 2015)

Interesting. We have a suburb in Sydney called Glebe. I believe that originally most of the housing was owned by the Church of England.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 17, 2015)

An extract from local parish records...
_
The manse was built in        1832, and is a commodious house. The *glebe* consists of 5 acres, value        about £. 10, and a *grass glebe* of 5¾ acres, value about £. 5. The stipend        is 16 chalders, half meal half barley, at the fiars price, with £. 10 for        communion elements._
(Chalder - an obsolete Scottish measure of dry grain. 'Fiars price' is I believe, the market value )


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2015)

> _The stipend        is 16 chalders_


Chalders? That's a new one on me.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2015)

Here in our rural area we have many Glebes. loads of roads and lanes in the villages too..Glebe lane, avenue, road etc..


----------



## oakapple (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes, here too, as we live literally next to the church.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2020)

Interesting type of thread, this is!


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 1, 2020)

Here’s a riddle for you :  change one letter of the word & it becomes something else. What?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> Here’s a riddle for you :  change one letter of the word & it becomes something else. What?


Grebe?


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

or  Globe


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2020)

…..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> a riddle for you : change one letter of the word & it becomes something else. What?



A different word with one different letter?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2020)

It becomes "*b*etter?"


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 1, 2020)

Grebe, a very pretty breed of duck.


----------

